# Another woodland weave side quiver* Tlingit Archer wins*



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, it's still to cold to do much outdoors here, can't shoot the bows yet, so I thought I would see if I had enough materials on hand to make a side quiver. Yep, had enough for a nice side quiver, just finished putting it together. I'll let it dry overnight, trim it up some, then stain and seal it.  

 She's about 19" tall, and 3" in diameter with a belt clip, perfect for a half dozen arrows at your next 3D shoot.  A basic design on this one, but it will do the job.  I'll post a completed picture tomorrow night.

If your interested in a try for the quiver., let me know, and I'll put your name in the hat and pick a winner wednesday , about 5:00pm cold country time. I will use the number assigned to your reply on this thread to pick a winner.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 8, 2014)

Dave, that's beautiful. Sign me up please.


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, count me in!


----------



## Munkywrench (Feb 8, 2014)

You can count me in Dave. Looks great already!


----------



## Shank (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice work! Sign me up.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Feb 8, 2014)

me too!


----------



## Steve-ALA (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice quiver.  I'm in.........


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Got your names in the hat. 

The quiver was already dry from this mornings weaving job., so I was able to trim up the loose hairs, and spray on the walnut stain/sealer just now. So, it will indeed be a walnut finish on the quiver up for chance, just so you folks know what it will look like. Finished picture will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Would like a try, thanks


----------



## Rix56 (Feb 8, 2014)

Count me in Dave, that's a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Feb 9, 2014)

Count me in as well, awesome quiver!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Added your names as well. Good luck!

 Here's a quick picture of the finished product. Arrows not included. LOL


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 9, 2014)

Throw Me and Luke in the pot. That is nice.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks good. add my name. Thanks, Dave


----------



## csa1976 (Feb 9, 2014)

That's awesome. Put me in the hat as well.
Thanks


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautifully done.  Add me to the list and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice weaving....put my name in the hat as well please...
El


----------



## Tlingit Archer (Feb 9, 2014)

Put my name in the hat please


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Feb 9, 2014)

Great work!  Would love to be entered.


----------



## RonsPlc (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks great!
Put my name in the hat as well please


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2014)

nice job Dave....sign me up Sir!!!!  and thank you from all of us!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 9, 2014)

Me too, Dave. MikE


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Added you names to the hat, good to see the ladies names too!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 9, 2014)

Dave would you add me, to the list. thanks shane


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks Great Dave! Jennifer loves her's that I got her. Sign me up! Thanks!!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Feb 10, 2014)

Thats cool! Sign me up also please.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Got your names in too. 


Just under 48 hours till we pick a winner. Still time to get in the drawing.


----------



## mudcreek (Feb 10, 2014)

polease put me in, thats a purty thang


----------



## willgreer (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll take a chance please.and thanks doing things like this.think i may do the same.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got your names in, 1 more day to the drawing!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 11, 2014)

Count me in too please. Thanks.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 12, 2014)

ME,me, me don't forget me put me in also.


----------



## woodswalker (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope I'm not too late. I would like a chance.


----------



## gurn (Feb 12, 2014)

That's real nice Dave. Put me in please.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok, Gurnie is the last name in the hat and the drawing is closed! 


Be right back with the winning number.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2014)

And the number is 18, which matches up with the reply by "Tlinget Archer".  

I hope you enjoy your new quiver! Send me a Private Message with your name and mailing address, and I will get it in the mail within the next day or so.


----------



## RonsPlc (Feb 12, 2014)

Let me be the first to congradulate Tlinget Archer!

And thank you longbowdave1


----------



## Tlingit Archer (Feb 12, 2014)

Yay! Thank you so much! It is such a beautiful quiver and I can't wait to use it


----------



## JBranch (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats Tlingit Archer, very nice gesture, Dave.


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats! I'm sure you'll love it! 
El


----------



## Shank (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats Tlingit Archer. Thanks for being so kind to give us all a chance at an awesome quiver.


----------



## Munkywrench (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratulations Tlingit Archer, And Dave, as the others have said thank you very much for this chance. The quiver looks awesome


----------



## csa1976 (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats to Tlingit archer.  Also thank you longbowdave1 for the opportunity to win such a fine looking quiver.  It was exciting to see who would win.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 13, 2014)

:


----------



## woodswalker (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats that should put a smile on a face. Thanks for the chance at beauty Dave.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tlingit, the quiver went out in the mail this afternoon, you may see it monday. 

Thanks to all who entered the give-away. I learn a lot of good stuff on this forum, and enjoy the stories. It's always nice to give back when I can. This wasn't the first quiver give-away, and hopefully it won't be the last.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Heard there was a quiver deliverd to Calhoun GA today!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 15, 2014)

Dave this was great, kudos for sharing your work in a traditional archery lottery...


----------

